
What.cd has shut down - linkmotif
https://twitter.com/whatcd/status/799361263121866752
======
kristianp
Pre-shut down discussion at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12981736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12981736)

